# Re: Kindle for PC?



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm brand new to Kindleboards, so pardon me if this question has already been asked. 

I don't have a Kindle, hope to buy one when the price comes down a bit. In the meantime, there are books I'd like to read that are only published in Kindle version. 

My question: Has anyone tried the Kindle for PC application? How well does it work? 

I have Windows XP, and it seems like anytime I download some new software program, it gets messed up. 

Thanks for any helpful comments!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My comp. runs XP and I have had no problem with the Kindle for PC app.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have XP too and had no trouble getting the Kindle for PC, but I only use it for looking at pictures.  Can't stand to read for long periods with the back-lighting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I loaded it onto an XP machine and it worked fine.  There are also apps for iThings and Blackberry devices too.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Works fine on my Vista laptop.

By the way, I wouldn't expect the price to come down much or anytime soon.


----------



## lindaF (Jun 12, 2010)

I have vista and had no problem loading it on my laptop either.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Works fine on my Vista laptop.
> 
> By the way, I wouldn't expect the price to come down much or anytime soon.


Well - guess I was wrong!!! They just dropped to $189!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Music & Mayhem said:


> My question: Has anyone tried the Kindle for PC application? How well does it work?
> I have Windows XP, and it seems like anytime I download some new software program, it gets messed up.
> Thanks for any helpful comments!


K for PC is free and downloads online.
There is an "Uninstall Kindle for PC" that comes with the program..so....if you don't think it is what you are looking for....Pffft...Gone!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the Kindle app for my netbook. It works great and it's small enough to carry around in my bag, so almost rivals the Kindle for portability. Not so good for reading in bed, but fine for sitting on the couch reading.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You may or may not already know:  Kindle price has been lowered to $189 w/ free sh&h.  You might want to consider buying it now.


----------

